# Induktives Wegmesssystem gesucht



## diabolo150973 (18 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat vielleicht von Euch einer eine Idee, wo ich einen Wegmesstaster herbekomme, den man direkt an ein Oszilloskop anschließen kann. 
Ich habe schon einige induktive gefunden, aber die haben dann alle einen eigenen Auswerter oder keinen passenden Stecker.

Ich benötige so ein Teil mit einer zulässigen Frequenz von bis zu 45kHz. Mehr würde auch gehen.... Der Messbereich liegt im µm-Bereich (max. 30).

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Boxy (18 März 2011)

BIn nicht ganz sicher, aber schaue einmal bei Burster nach ...


----------



## sepp (20 März 2011)

Hi,

Die von waycon wirst du dir schon angesehen haben, oder?


Servus
Sepp


----------



## Ralle (21 März 2011)

Mit denen hatte ich schon per Profibus gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die gibt es auch Analog: http://www.balluff.com/Balluff/de/ProductsChannel/Overview/de/Micropulse+Wegaufnehmer.htm


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 März 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mit denen hatte ich schon per Profibus gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die gibt es auch Analog: http://www.balluff.com/Balluff/de/ProductsChannel/Overview/de/Micropulse+Wegaufnehmer.htm


 
da könnte mann sich auch gleich an den Hersteller des Systems wenden,
aber das System ist schon klasse und gibt es auch ohne Profibus als
SSI oder Analog http://www.mtssensor.de/


----------



## diabolo150973 (24 März 2011)

Hallo,

bitte entschuldigt, aber ich war die letzten Tage auf einem Seminar und hatte kein Internet im Hotel (obwohl es angekündigt war):sb6::sb6::sb6:.

Wenn ich etwas Passendes finden sollte, schreibe ich es hier rein. Ich werde mich mal direkt an die Hersteller wenden...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## JesperMP (24 März 2011)

Bei uns verwenden wir die MTS sensoren, tasten die Impuls-Signale direkt ab. Es wird mit ein Hauseigenes Auswertegerät in Position und Beschleunigung umgewandelt.


----------

